# Lucretia is delivering as I type!!!



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

She pushed 2/3 times then decided to take a brake to have a snack so here we sit :/








Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woot! :leap: Happy kidding!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

So exciting!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my word, how like a Nigerian Dwarf. "Oh no, I'm in labor! Oh look, food!"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Babies yet?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes sorry we have triplets yay!!! Running on 2 hrs of sleep but every one is doing wonderfully!!








Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyyy! They are lovely!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable ! and yep just like a ND ! FFFFOOOOODDDDDD LOL  Congrats !


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so cute! congrats on the babies!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How adorable!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Momma did great I would have left them with her but it is just too cold and I don't want any more sick little ones 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are so cute. boys or girls. yip nd just seem to want to fill their faces.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They are sooo cute! Haha! I could see one of my girls doing the same. Love their food!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Super cute. Congratulations


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

We have 2 boys and a girl and of course the black n white one is the girl couldn't be one of the nice flashy colored ones lol 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are adorable


----------

